# 4.0pg/mL Free Testosterone(Direct)



## LokiGrim (Aug 3, 2021)

Doing research into this suggests this number is very low. Even though my total testosterone level is at 366ng/dL would a low free testosterone explain the mental symptoms that are normally associated with low total testosterone?


----------



## Send0 (Aug 4, 2021)

LokiGrim said:


> Doing research into this suggests this number is very low. Even though my total testosterone level is at 366ng/dL would a low free testosterone explain the mental symptoms that are normally associated with low total testosterone?


Yes


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2021)

LokiGrim said:


> Doing research into this suggests this number is very low. Even though my total testosterone level is at 366ng/dL would a low free testosterone explain the mental symptoms that are normally associated with low total testosterone?


Possibly. You could also just be bat shit crazy!!!  🤔🤷‍♂️


----------



## Beserker (Aug 5, 2021)

Without TRT, I’m barely at those numbers and feel half dead.  100mg/week keeps me feeling alive.

But. You could be bat shit crazy.


----------

